
A draft of a short introduction to topology - ColinWright
http://blog.plover.com/math/topology-doc.html
======
mjd
[Source code](<https://github.com/mjdominus/topology-doc>). Patches are
welcome.

------
sigil
"Topology of Surfaces" by Kinsey is also a good undergrad level book.

[http://www.amazon.com/Topology-Surfaces-Undergraduate-
Texts-...](http://www.amazon.com/Topology-Surfaces-Undergraduate-Texts-
Mathematics/dp/0387941029)

